# LRM tour 2010



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Just wondering if any dates have been set for next years LRM tour?


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

the way things are probably middle of april in san bernandino and the super show in vegas,, that's it. :0


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Oct 22 2009, 04:49 PM~15436451
> *the way things are probably middle of april in san bernandino and the super show in vegas,, that's it. :0
> *


really! wow!


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Oct 22 2009, 02:49 PM~15436451
> *the way things are probably middle of april in san bernandino and the super show in vegas,, that's it. :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

3 shows

san bernardino, phoenix, and vegas


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

LRM SHOWS THEY GETTN WEAK THE NEED TO HAVE WAY MORE SHOWS THEN 3


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

let the rumors begin....


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Oct 22 2009, 07:48 PM~15438762
> *LRM SHOWS THEY GETTN WEAK THE NEED TO HAVE WAY MORE SHOWS THEN 3
> *


there's a reason for that


----------



## mister camaro (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Oct 22 2009, 05:03 PM~15438327
> *3 shows
> 
> san bernardino, phoenix, and vegas
> *


Damn that sucks they need to come back to L.A.


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

they just suck now i stopped buyin that magazine i would rather drive a hour away just 2 get street customs or street low then buy lowrider. :angry:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister camaro_@Oct 22 2009, 11:46 PM~15442155
> *Damn that sucks they need to come back to L.A.
> *


X2


----------



## CadillacKidd (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 22 2009, 06:06 PM~15438960
> *let the rumors begin....
> *


 :uh: heard their comin back to oakland :biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

looks like I opened a can of worms...I was just wondering cause i was thinking of shippin my car out to san bernardino for the show. :biggrin:


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Oct 22 2009, 02:49 PM~15436451
> *the way things are probably middle of april in san bernandino and the super show in vegas,, that's it. :0
> *


X2659876528947 :angry:


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Oct 22 2009, 06:48 PM~15438762
> *LRM SHOWS THEY GETTN WEAK THE NEED TO HAVE WAY MORE SHOWS THEN 3
> *


THE WAY IS LOOKING I THINK THEIR GOING DOWN THEY GOT RID OF SOME CATEGORIES JUST TO DOWN SIZED THEIR BUDGET LIKE EURO AND BOMB TRUCK :angry:


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

YEAH I GOT SOME INFO...............


































THESE SHOW'S SUCK NOW THERE NOT WHAT THEY USED TO BE.........


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZs finest13_@Oct 22 2009, 11:50 PM~15442178
> *they just suck now i stopped buyin that magazine i would rather drive a hour away just 2 get street customs or street low then buy lowrider. :angry:
> *


BUT YET YOU TATTOO THIER LOGO ON YOU


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 23 2009, 08:13 AM~15444078
> *BUT YET YOU TATTOO THIER LOGO ON YOU
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Oct 23 2009, 08:11 AM~15444069
> *YEAH I GOT SOME INFO...............
> THESE SHOW'S SUCK NOW THERE NOT WHAT THEY USED TO BE.........
> *


 :yessad: X2


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 23 2009, 08:13 AM~15444078
> *BUT YET YOU TATTOO THIER LOGO ON YOU
> *


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Oct 22 2009, 07:03 PM~15438327
> *3 shows
> 
> san bernardino, phoenix, and vegas
> *


Thought denver was on the 2010 tour too?


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Oct 23 2009, 02:59 PM~15447732
> *Thought denver was on the 2010 tour too?
> *


could be :dunno:

I'm just speculating


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

i will be happy if they make at least one in the east coast becuase we dont get know love , but never gonna stop lowrider down here


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Oct 23 2009, 07:02 PM~15449906
> *i will be happy if they make at least one in the east coast becuase we dont get know love , but never gonna stop lowrider down here
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hell would be nice if they came back to Texas at least to one city.... Before they did Dallas, San Antonio, and Houston


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Oct 23 2009, 07:02 PM~15449906
> *i will be happy if they make at least one in the east coast becuase we dont get know love , but never gonna stop lowrider down here
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

It sure would be nice for LowRider to make a tour stop at its birth place.


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Oct 25 2009, 02:55 PM~15461604
> *It sure would be nice for LowRider to make a tour stop at its birth place.
> *


SO THUR ONLY 3 SHOWS THIS CUMING YEAR ANYBODY KNOW Y


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

Everybody complains but yet everyone shows up for there show and says what a good show it was. Personally there shows are good. People only complain when they dont win and get a trophy. Build a ride for the love of lowriding, not to compete. Just my opinion


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Oct 25 2009, 09:06 PM~15463301
> *Everybody complains but yet everyone shows up for there show and says what a good show it was. Personally there shows are good. People only complain when they dont win and get a trophy. Build a ride for the love of lowriding, not to compete. Just my opinion
> *


I WENT TO THE SUPER SHOW IN VEGAS... ALL THE WAY FROM TEXAS... THE RIDES WERE TOP NOTCH, THAT'S NO DOUBT, BUT EVERYTHING ELSE SUCKED... I WENT TO THE LRM SHOWS BACK WHEN THEY CAME TO TEXAS, VENUES WERE BETTER, CONCERT WAS BETTER AND THE BISH'S WERE BETTER... I WILL GO BACK THE SAME WEEKEND TO GET FUUUKKED UP... :biggrin: :biggrin: NOT FOR LRM "SUPER SHOW"


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Oct 25 2009, 01:55 PM~15461604
> *It sure would be nice for LowRider to make a tour stop at its birth place.
> *


x2


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i wanna know if they are haveing any show nexy year .


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadillacKidd_@Oct 23 2009, 01:29 AM~15442629
> *:uh: heard their comin back to oakland :biggrin:
> *


that will be nice!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

i heard a different copany is taking over this year and they are planning 9 or 10 shows


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadillacKidd_@Oct 23 2009, 01:29 AM~15442629
> *:uh: heard their comin back to oakland :biggrin:
> *


half of the entries would be donks and those mid 80's chevy full size vans with 24's









:0


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Oct 23 2009, 10:52 PM~15451308
> *Hell would be nice if they came back to Texas at least to one city.... Before they did Dallas, San  Antonio, and Houston
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by geovela86+Oct 23 2009, 11:52 PM~15451308-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: :uh: 

:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Oct 26 2009, 01:15 AM~15466371
> *half of the entries would be donks and those mid 80's chevy full size vans with 24's
> :0
> *


LRM wouldn't care as long as they pay an entry fee


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

i just herd LRM is doing all there shows in canada and then the super show in vegas


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Oct 26 2009, 09:20 AM~15468682
> *i just herd LRM is doing all there shows in canada and then the super show in vegas
> *


Canada wtf !!


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Oct 26 2009, 09:20 AM~15468682
> *i just herd LRM is doing all there shows in canada and then the super show in vegas
> *


 :loco:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Oct 26 2009, 10:20 AM~15468682
> *i just herd LRM is doing all there shows in canada and then the super show in vegas
> *


  confirmed


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 25 2009, 09:18 PM~15463406
> *I WENT TO THE SUPER SHOW IN VEGAS... ALL THE WAY FROM TEXAS... THE RIDES WERE TOP NOTCH, THAT'S NO DOUBT, BUT EVERYTHING ELSE SUCKED... I WENT TO THE LRM SHOWS BACK WHEN THEY CAME TO TEXAS, VENUES WERE BETTER, CONCERT WAS BETTER AND THE BISH'S WERE BETTER... I WILL GO BACK THE SAME WEEKEND TO GET FUUUKKED UP...  :biggrin:  :biggrin: NOT FOR LRM "SUPER SHOW"
> *


*that's what really counts in a car show*

If I want to see a good concert, I'll go to a concert and pay for it and if I want to see top notch bitches, I'll go to a good strip club...If I want to see top notch lowrider cars, I'll go to Vegas and this year was the shit...I could care less about the rest...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Oct 26 2009, 11:20 AM~15468682
> *i just herd LRM is doing all there shows in canada and then the super show in vegas
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 26 2009, 06:50 PM~15472889
> *that's what really counts in a car show
> 
> If I want to see a good concert, I'll go to a concert and pay for it and if I want to see top notch bitches, I'll go to a good strip club...If I want to see top notch lowrider cars, I'll go to Vegas and this year was the shit...I could care less about the rest...
> *


You right... but back in the day it was ALL there at the LRM show... And I guess going to the Vegas show for the 1st time I was expecting the LRM Show that I remember...


----------



## Newstyle Y2K (May 27, 2009)

TO ALL MY FELLOW LOWRIDERS. EURO'S OR SUB COMPACT BUILDERS. THIS IS Y2K MADNESS I HAVE BEEN BUILDING MY 1983 DODGE 400 THIS IS THE CAR WITH THE CLEAR CONVERTIBLE TOP THAT I HAVE BEEN BUILDING FOR MANY YEARS AND HAVE COMPETED WITH MANY OF YOU. AS YOU KNOW LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HAS REMOVED OUR CLASS (EURO OF THE YEAR) FROM THE SUPER SHOW WHICH MAKES IT HARD FOR US AS A GROUP TO COMPETE AT THE SUPER SHOW. THEY HAVE US COMPETEING WITH ALL THE BIG CARS. MY CONCERN IS THAT IT IS NOT FAIR. I KNOW THAT THEY'RE ARE MANY OF YOU WHO ARE REBUILDING YOUR CARS AND ARE NOW DISCOURAGED FROM FINISHING THEM.DON'T LET THEM TAKE THE DREAM OF US HAVING OUR OWN TITLE AWAY WE DISERVE IT. IF WE CAN ALL WRITE LOWRIDER TO ASK THEM TO BRING BACK THE EURO OF THE YEAR TO THE SUPER SHOW I KNOW THAT IF THEY HEAR FROM ENOUGH OF US THEY COULD BE PRESUADED TO BRING IT BACK. WE AS EURO BUILDERS PUT AS MUCH PASSION AND FINANCIAL BACKING INTO OUR CARS AS THE BIG CAR BUILDERS. I THINK LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOULD HAVE AT LEAST TOOK INTO CONCIDERATION THAT WE AS EURO BUILDERS MIGHT HAVE TORN OUR CARS DOWN AT THE SAME TIME. IT IS NOT EASY TO REBUILD A MASTER PIECE IN A MONTH IT MAY TAKE YEARS. IT TAKES TIME. I HAVE BEEN IN CONTACT WITH LOWRIDER AND THEY TELL ME THAT IF WE CAN UNITE AND SEND THEM AS MANY LETTERS AS POSSIBLE BY NOVEMBER. STATING THAT YOU ARE A EURO BUILDER AND GIVE THEM INFORMATION ON WHAT YOU ARE DOING TO YOUR CAR AND WHAT YOUR GOAL IS FOR THE FUTURE. SEND PICTURES WITH YOUR LETTERS THIS WILL POSSIBLY HELP BRING BACK THE EURO OF THE YEAR TO THE SUPER SHOW . E-MAIL LETTERS TO [email protected] OR [email protected]. I AM ASKING ALL MY FELLOW EURO BUILDERS TO UNITE WITH ME TO BRING BACK THE EURO OF THE YEAR CLASS AT THE SUPER SHOW.


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Newstyle Y2K_@Oct 26 2009, 06:12 PM~15474726
> *TO ALL MY FELLOW LOWRIDERS. EURO'S OR SUB COMPACT BUILDERS. THIS IS Y2K MADNESS I HAVE BEEN BUILDING MY 1983 DODGE 400 THIS IS THE CAR WITH THE CLEAR CONVERTIBLE TOP THAT I HAVE BEEN BUILDING FOR MANY YEARS AND HAVE COMPETED WITH MANY OF YOU. AS YOU KNOW LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HAS REMOVED OUR CLASS (EURO OF THE YEAR) FROM THE SUPER SHOW WHICH MAKES IT HARD FOR US AS A GROUP TO COMPETE AT THE SUPER SHOW. THEY HAVE  US COMPETEING WITH ALL THE BIG CARS. MY CONCERN IS THAT IT IS NOT FAIR.  I KNOW THAT THEY'RE ARE MANY OF YOU WHO ARE REBUILDING YOUR CARS AND ARE NOW DISCOURAGED FROM FINISHING THEM.DON'T LET THEM TAKE THE DREAM OF  US HAVING OUR OWN TITLE AWAY WE DISERVE IT. IF WE CAN ALL WRITE LOWRIDER TO ASK THEM TO BRING BACK THE EURO OF THE YEAR TO THE SUPER SHOW I KNOW THAT IF THEY HEAR FROM ENOUGH OF US THEY COULD BE PRESUADED TO BRING IT BACK. WE AS EURO BUILDERS PUT AS MUCH PASSION AND FINANCIAL BACKING INTO OUR CARS AS THE BIG CAR BUILDERS.  I THINK LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOULD HAVE AT LEAST TOOK INTO CONCIDERATION THAT WE AS EURO BUILDERS MIGHT HAVE TORN OUR CARS DOWN AT THE SAME TIME. IT IS NOT EASY TO REBUILD A MASTER PIECE IN A MONTH IT MAY TAKE YEARS. IT TAKES TIME. I HAVE BEEN IN CONTACT WITH LOWRIDER AND THEY TELL ME THAT IF WE CAN UNITE AND SEND THEM AS MANY LETTERS AS POSSIBLE BY NOVEMBER. STATING THAT YOU ARE A EURO BUILDER AND GIVE THEM INFORMATION ON WHAT YOU ARE DOING TO YOUR CAR AND WHAT YOUR GOAL IS FOR THE FUTURE. SEND PICTURES WITH YOUR LETTERS THIS WILL POSSIBLY HELP BRING BACK THE EURO OF THE YEAR TO THE SUPER SHOW . E-MAIL LETTERS TO [email protected] OR [email protected]. I AM ASKING ALL MY FELLOW EURO BUILDERS TO UNITE WITH ME TO BRING BACK THE EURO OF THE YEAR CLASS AT THE SUPER SHOW.
> *


no way :biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Newstyle Y2K_@Oct 26 2009, 07:12 PM~15474726
> *TO ALL MY FELLOW LOWRIDERS. EURO'S OR SUB COMPACT BUILDERS. THIS IS Y2K MADNESS I HAVE BEEN BUILDING MY 1983 DODGE 400 THIS IS THE CAR WITH THE CLEAR CONVERTIBLE TOP THAT I HAVE BEEN BUILDING FOR MANY YEARS AND HAVE COMPETED WITH MANY OF YOU. AS YOU KNOW LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HAS REMOVED OUR CLASS (EURO OF THE YEAR) FROM THE SUPER SHOW WHICH MAKES IT HARD FOR US AS A GROUP TO COMPETE AT THE SUPER SHOW. THEY HAVE  US COMPETEING WITH ALL THE BIG CARS. MY CONCERN IS THAT IT IS NOT FAIR.  I KNOW THAT THEY'RE ARE MANY OF YOU WHO ARE REBUILDING YOUR CARS AND ARE NOW DISCOURAGED FROM FINISHING THEM.DON'T LET THEM TAKE THE DREAM OF  US HAVING OUR OWN TITLE AWAY WE DISERVE IT. IF WE CAN ALL WRITE LOWRIDER TO ASK THEM TO BRING BACK THE EURO OF THE YEAR TO THE SUPER SHOW I KNOW THAT IF THEY HEAR FROM ENOUGH OF US THEY COULD BE PRESUADED TO BRING IT BACK. WE AS EURO BUILDERS PUT AS MUCH PASSION AND FINANCIAL BACKING INTO OUR CARS AS THE BIG CAR BUILDERS.  I THINK LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOULD HAVE AT LEAST TOOK INTO CONCIDERATION THAT WE AS EURO BUILDERS MIGHT HAVE TORN OUR CARS DOWN AT THE SAME TIME. IT IS NOT EASY TO REBUILD A MASTER PIECE IN A MONTH IT MAY TAKE YEARS. IT TAKES TIME. I HAVE BEEN IN CONTACT WITH LOWRIDER AND THEY TELL ME THAT IF WE CAN UNITE AND SEND THEM AS MANY LETTERS AS POSSIBLE BY NOVEMBER. STATING THAT YOU ARE A EURO BUILDER AND GIVE THEM INFORMATION ON WHAT YOU ARE DOING TO YOUR CAR AND WHAT YOUR GOAL IS FOR THE FUTURE. SEND PICTURES WITH YOUR LETTERS THIS WILL POSSIBLY HELP BRING BACK THE EURO OF THE YEAR TO THE SUPER SHOW . E-MAIL LETTERS TO [email protected] OR [email protected]. I AM ASKING ALL MY FELLOW EURO BUILDERS TO UNITE WITH ME TO BRING BACK THE EURO OF THE YEAR CLASS AT THE SUPER SHOW.
> *



good luck with this bro


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Oct 22 2009, 06:03 PM~15438327
> *3 shows
> 
> san bernardino, phoenix, and vegas
> *



i want to hit all three


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsdown: regardless of what show it must be sucking for LRM!


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Oct 27 2009, 10:52 AM~15480646
> *:thumbsdown: regardless of what show it must be sucking for LRM!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Dont forget our Annual show. This is the big one! Last years was a huge success and I have had clubs asking about it again for this year. This is THE ONE! This years show is moved to a new indoor location. There will be a concert, a hop, bikini contest, vendors, glamorous models for photo opportunities, and the Southwest's nicest lowriders! Following are the categories to be awarded! All done as a fund-raiser! Come out and support a good cause!

Best Bomb
60's
70's
80's 
90's 
Luxury
Best motor
Best Paint
Truck
Motorcycle
Bicycle / Pedal Car
Hop (Cash Award)
Bikini (Cash Award)
Best Interior

Magazines, please call now for your press passes! Move in is from 8-10 am.


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

check the web page , si encuetran algo? let me know

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/


----------



## tlrepresenta (Feb 9, 2006)

Man Im like this, TEXAS and other cities supported LRM for a long time and I really enjoyed the shows when they came here. But for whatever reasons they pulled all the shows, they need to work on bring the FULL Tour back. Cause right now its just a bunch of rumors. So what Im saying Im sure Vegas is one and popping, but a 3 show tour is CRAP!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tlrepresenta_@Oct 28 2009, 07:47 PM~15497743
> *Man Im like this, TEXAS and other cities supported LRM for a long time and I really enjoyed the shows when they came here. But for whatever reasons they pulled all the shows, they need to work on bring the FULL Tour back. Cause right now its just a bunch of rumors. So what Im saying Im sure Vegas is one and popping, but a 3 show tour is CRAP!
> *


* This is true. A full tour would be nice.*


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 26 2009, 05:50 PM~15472889
> *that's what really counts in a car show
> 
> If I want to see a good concert, I'll go to a concert and pay for it and if I want to see top notch bitches, I'll go to a good strip club...If I want to see top notch lowrider cars, I'll go to Vegas and this year was the shit...I could care less about the rest...
> *



x1000 It would be nice if they came back to Florida though.


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Oct 25 2009, 01:55 PM~15461604
> *It sure would be nice for LowRider to make a tour stop at its birth place.
> *


X2 HOMMIE


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Newstyle Y2K_@Oct 26 2009, 07:12 PM~15474726
> *TO ALL MY FELLOW LOWRIDERS. EURO'S OR SUB COMPACT BUILDERS. THIS IS Y2K MADNESS I HAVE BEEN BUILDING MY 1983 DODGE 400 THIS IS THE CAR WITH THE CLEAR CONVERTIBLE TOP THAT I HAVE BEEN BUILDING FOR MANY YEARS AND HAVE COMPETED WITH MANY OF YOU. AS YOU KNOW LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HAS REMOVED OUR CLASS (EURO OF THE YEAR) FROM THE SUPER SHOW WHICH MAKES IT HARD FOR US AS A GROUP TO COMPETE AT THE SUPER SHOW. THEY HAVE  US COMPETEING WITH ALL THE BIG CARS. MY CONCERN IS THAT IT IS NOT FAIR.  I KNOW THAT THEY'RE ARE MANY OF YOU WHO ARE REBUILDING YOUR CARS AND ARE NOW DISCOURAGED FROM FINISHING THEM.DON'T LET THEM TAKE THE DREAM OF  US HAVING OUR OWN TITLE AWAY WE DISERVE IT. IF WE CAN ALL WRITE LOWRIDER TO ASK THEM TO BRING BACK THE EURO OF THE YEAR TO THE SUPER SHOW I KNOW THAT IF THEY HEAR FROM ENOUGH OF US THEY COULD BE PRESUADED TO BRING IT BACK. WE AS EURO BUILDERS PUT AS MUCH PASSION AND FINANCIAL BACKING INTO OUR CARS AS THE BIG CAR BUILDERS.  I THINK LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOULD HAVE AT LEAST TOOK INTO CONCIDERATION THAT WE AS EURO BUILDERS MIGHT HAVE TORN OUR CARS DOWN AT THE SAME TIME. IT IS NOT EASY TO REBUILD A MASTER PIECE IN A MONTH IT MAY TAKE YEARS. IT TAKES TIME. I HAVE BEEN IN CONTACT WITH LOWRIDER AND THEY TELL ME THAT IF WE CAN UNITE AND SEND THEM AS MANY LETTERS AS POSSIBLE BY NOVEMBER. STATING THAT YOU ARE A EURO BUILDER AND GIVE THEM INFORMATION ON WHAT YOU ARE DOING TO YOUR CAR AND WHAT YOUR GOAL IS FOR THE FUTURE. SEND PICTURES WITH YOUR LETTERS THIS WILL POSSIBLY HELP BRING BACK THE EURO OF THE YEAR TO THE SUPER SHOW . E-MAIL LETTERS TO [email protected] OR [email protected]. I AM ASKING ALL MY FELLOW EURO BUILDERS TO UNITE WITH ME TO BRING BACK THE EURO OF THE YEAR CLASS AT THE SUPER SHOW.
> *


GOOD LUCK HOMMIE THEY ONLY LISEN TO MONEY! :biggrin:


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Newstyle Y2K_@Oct 26 2009, 07:12 PM~15474726
> *TO ALL MY FELLOW LOWRIDERS. EURO'S OR SUB COMPACT BUILDERS. THIS IS Y2K MADNESS I HAVE BEEN BUILDING MY 1983 DODGE 400 THIS IS THE CAR WITH THE CLEAR CONVERTIBLE TOP THAT I HAVE BEEN BUILDING FOR MANY YEARS AND HAVE COMPETED WITH MANY OF YOU. AS YOU KNOW LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HAS REMOVED OUR CLASS (EURO OF THE YEAR) FROM THE SUPER SHOW WHICH MAKES IT HARD FOR US AS A GROUP TO COMPETE AT THE SUPER SHOW. THEY HAVE  US COMPETEING WITH ALL THE BIG CARS. MY CONCERN IS THAT IT IS NOT FAIR.  I KNOW THAT THEY'RE ARE MANY OF YOU WHO ARE REBUILDING YOUR CARS AND ARE NOW DISCOURAGED FROM FINISHING THEM.DON'T LET THEM TAKE THE DREAM OF  US HAVING OUR OWN TITLE AWAY WE DISERVE IT. IF WE CAN ALL WRITE LOWRIDER TO ASK THEM TO BRING BACK THE EURO OF THE YEAR TO THE SUPER SHOW I KNOW THAT IF THEY HEAR FROM ENOUGH OF US THEY COULD BE PRESUADED TO BRING IT BACK. WE AS EURO BUILDERS PUT AS MUCH PASSION AND FINANCIAL BACKING INTO OUR CARS AS THE BIG CAR BUILDERS.  I THINK LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOULD HAVE AT LEAST TOOK INTO CONCIDERATION THAT WE AS EURO BUILDERS MIGHT HAVE TORN OUR CARS DOWN AT THE SAME TIME. IT IS NOT EASY TO REBUILD A MASTER PIECE IN A MONTH IT MAY TAKE YEARS. IT TAKES TIME. I HAVE BEEN IN CONTACT WITH LOWRIDER AND THEY TELL ME THAT IF WE CAN UNITE AND SEND THEM AS MANY LETTERS AS POSSIBLE BY NOVEMBER. STATING THAT YOU ARE A EURO BUILDER AND GIVE THEM INFORMATION ON WHAT YOU ARE DOING TO YOUR CAR AND WHAT YOUR GOAL IS FOR THE FUTURE. SEND PICTURES WITH YOUR LETTERS THIS WILL POSSIBLY HELP BRING BACK THE EURO OF THE YEAR TO THE SUPER SHOW . E-MAIL LETTERS TO [email protected] OR [email protected]. I AM ASKING ALL MY FELLOW EURO BUILDERS TO UNITE WITH ME TO BRING BACK THE EURO OF THE YEAR CLASS AT THE SUPER SHOW.
> *


WHAT UP BRO, YEAH I OWN A EURO I WAS IN THE SBD CARSHOW INDOORS AND I WAS PRETTY MUCH DESSAPOINTED ON THE JUDGING THAT DAY :angry: THEY PUT ALL THE EURO, IMPORTS TOGETHER THATS WHEN I NOTICE THEY GOT RID OF THE CATEGORY I SPOKE WITH MIKE LOPEZ ONE OF THE JUDGES IN LRM AND HE TOLD ME THAT THEY GOT RID OF THE CATEGORY BECAUSE THEY R TRYING TO DOWN SIZED THEIR BUDGET HE EVEN TOLD ME THAT THEY R DOWN SIZING IN EVERYTHING ELSE TO SAVE$$$$  THATS THE REASON I DIDN'T TUCK THE RIDE TO VEGAS, THEY EVEN GOT RID OF THE BOMB TRUCK CATEGORY YEARS BACK AND FOR THAT TO HAPPEN THEY R NOT DOING GOOD THATS WAY THEY R TROWING JUST 2 SHOW NEXT YEAR BUT HOMIE JUST KEEP BUILDING YOUR RIDE AND TO ALL THE FELLOWS THAT R BUILDING EUROS JUST KEEP IT GOING DON'T LET THIS FUKERS RUIN YOUR PLANS IF THEY DON'T PUT THE CATEGORY BACK IS STILL A LOT OF PROMOTERS OUT THERE TROWING GOOD SHOWS SO I DON'T WORRY ABOUT LRM ANYMORE EVEN IF YOU SEND LETTER OR EMAILS THEY R NOT GOING TO DO ANYTHING ABOUT IT BECUASE THE WAY IS LOOKING THEY R NOT DOING GOOD LOOK AT THE MAGAZINE THEY HAVE MANY COMPLAINTS ABOUT THAT AND THEY STILL DOING THE SAME THING THE MAGAZINE IS GETTING THINNER EVERY TIME I GET IT, SO FOR ALL THE FELLOWS OUT THERE JUST KEEP ROLLING WITH YOUR DREAM OF BUILDING YOUR RIDES LIKE I SAID THERE IS PLENTY OF OTHER GOOD SHOW FOR EXAMPLE THE (TRAFFIC CARSHOW HERE IN ONTARIO,CA)) ITS EVEN BETTER THAN LRM OFCOURSE LETS SEND THIS FUKERS ALL OF OUR COMPLAINTS WE AS A LOWRIDING COMMUNITY WE HAVE TO UNITE AND LET THEM KNOW THAT BECAUSE OF THE RIDES (OUR RIDES) THATS WHAT MAKES THE LOWRIDER ENTERTAINING WITH NO LOWRIDERS THERE IS NO MAGAZINES THATS JUST MY TWO CENTS


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

damn if there is only 3 shows next year thats gonna suck


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

They need 2 come back 2 CHICAGO


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

i may not be as euro as your ride y2k but i do agree missing catagories suck, i competed in euros and import catagories at local shows even with spokes on my civic i had to compete against body kits n wings. and 17-20 inch rims


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowri64_@Oct 29 2009, 08:46 AM~15502790
> *WHAT UP BRO, YEAH I OWN A EURO I WAS IN THE SBD CARSHOW INDOORS AND I WAS PRETTY MUCH DESSAPOINTED ON THE JUDGING THAT DAY  :angry: THEY PUT ALL THE EURO, IMPORTS TOGETHER THATS WHEN I NOTICE THEY GOT RID OF THE CATEGORY I SPOKE WITH MIKE LOPEZ ONE OF THE JUDGES IN LRM AND HE TOLD ME THAT THEY GOT RID OF THE CATEGORY BECAUSE THEY R TRYING TO DOWN SIZED THEIR BUDGET HE EVEN TOLD ME THAT THEY R DOWN SIZING IN EVERYTHING ELSE TO SAVE$$$$   THATS THE REASON I DIDN'T TUCK THE RIDE TO VEGAS, THEY EVEN GOT RID OF THE BOMB TRUCK CATEGORY YEARS BACK AND FOR THAT TO HAPPEN THEY R NOT DOING GOOD THATS WAY THEY R TROWING JUST 2 SHOW NEXT YEAR BUT HOMIE JUST KEEP BUILDING YOUR RIDE AND TO ALL THE FELLOWS THAT R BUILDING EUROS JUST KEEP IT GOING DON'T LET THIS FUKERS RUIN YOUR PLANS IF THEY DON'T PUT THE CATEGORY BACK IS STILL A LOT OF PROMOTERS OUT THERE TROWING GOOD SHOWS SO I DON'T WORRY ABOUT LRM ANYMORE EVEN IF YOU SEND LETTER OR EMAILS THEY R NOT GOING TO DO ANYTHING ABOUT IT BECUASE THE WAY IS LOOKING THEY R NOT DOING GOOD LOOK AT THE MAGAZINE THEY HAVE MANY COMPLAINTS ABOUT THAT AND THEY STILL DOING THE SAME THING THE MAGAZINE IS GETTING THINNER EVERY TIME I GET IT, SO FOR ALL THE FELLOWS OUT THERE JUST KEEP ROLLING WITH YOUR DREAM OF BUILDING YOUR RIDES LIKE I SAID THERE IS PLENTY OF OTHER GOOD SHOW FOR EXAMPLE THE (TRAFFIC CARSHOW HERE IN ONTARIO,CA)) ITS EVEN BETTER THAN LRM  OFCOURSE LETS SEND THIS FUKERS ALL OF OUR COMPLAINTS WE AS A LOWRIDING COMMUNITY WE HAVE TO UNITE AND LET THEM KNOW THAT BECAUSE OF THE RIDES (OUR RIDES) THATS WHAT MAKES THE LOWRIDER ENTERTAINING WITH NO LOWRIDERS THERE  IS NO MAGAZINES THATS JUST MY TWO CENTS
> *


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Oct 30 2009, 06:45 PM~15517879
> *x2 wrote to them and this is there response "Unfortunately the number of vehicles competing in the Euro class did not justify its own “Best of Show” category.  Euros can still compete in other categories and win “best of Show” car"
> *


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Newstyle Y2K_@Oct 26 2009, 07:12 PM~15474726
> *TO ALL MY FELLOW LOWRIDERS. EURO'S OR SUB COMPACT BUILDERS. THIS IS Y2K MADNESS I HAVE BEEN BUILDING MY 1983 DODGE 400 THIS IS THE CAR WITH THE CLEAR CONVERTIBLE TOP THAT I HAVE BEEN BUILDING FOR MANY YEARS AND HAVE COMPETED WITH MANY OF YOU. AS YOU KNOW LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HAS REMOVED OUR CLASS (EURO OF THE YEAR) FROM THE SUPER SHOW WHICH MAKES IT HARD FOR US AS A GROUP TO COMPETE AT THE SUPER SHOW. THEY HAVE  US COMPETEING WITH ALL THE BIG CARS. MY CONCERN IS THAT IT IS NOT FAIR.  I KNOW THAT THEY'RE ARE MANY OF YOU WHO ARE REBUILDING YOUR CARS AND ARE NOW DISCOURAGED FROM FINISHING THEM.DON'T LET THEM TAKE THE DREAM OF  US HAVING OUR OWN TITLE AWAY WE DISERVE IT. IF WE CAN ALL WRITE LOWRIDER TO ASK THEM TO BRING BACK THE EURO OF THE YEAR TO THE SUPER SHOW I KNOW THAT IF THEY HEAR FROM ENOUGH OF US THEY COULD BE PRESUADED TO BRING IT BACK. WE AS EURO BUILDERS PUT AS MUCH PASSION AND FINANCIAL BACKING INTO OUR CARS AS THE BIG CAR BUILDERS.  I THINK LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOULD HAVE AT LEAST TOOK INTO CONCIDERATION THAT WE AS EURO BUILDERS MIGHT HAVE TORN OUR CARS DOWN AT THE SAME TIME. IT IS NOT EASY TO REBUILD A MASTER PIECE IN A MONTH IT MAY TAKE YEARS. IT TAKES TIME. I HAVE BEEN IN CONTACT WITH LOWRIDER AND THEY TELL ME THAT IF WE CAN UNITE AND SEND THEM AS MANY LETTERS AS POSSIBLE BY NOVEMBER. STATING THAT YOU ARE A EURO BUILDER AND GIVE THEM INFORMATION ON WHAT YOU ARE DOING TO YOUR CAR AND WHAT YOUR GOAL IS FOR THE FUTURE. SEND PICTURES WITH YOUR LETTERS THIS WILL POSSIBLY HELP BRING BACK THE EURO OF THE YEAR TO THE SUPER SHOW . E-MAIL LETTERS TO [email protected] OR [email protected]. I AM ASKING ALL MY FELLOW EURO BUILDERS TO UNITE WITH ME TO BRING BACK THE EURO OF THE YEAR CLASS AT THE SUPER SHOW.
> *


build a quality car to compete with the big dogs  cassanova could have hung with the big dogs in its day, hell pura vida bomb could still win bomb of the year 10 years later


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Oct 30 2009, 08:35 PM~15517797
> *They need 2 come back 2 CHICAGO
> *


either chicago or indy, both were great shows with huge turnouts!


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 23 2009, 11:13 AM~15444078
> *BUT YET YOU TATTOO THIER LOGO ON YOU
> *


Damn!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Oct 25 2009, 03:55 PM~15461604
> *It sure would be nice for LowRider to make a tour stop at its birth place.
> *


i think LG is doing all the nor cal shows


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

shit just aint the same these days...bring the 90's back! i think before LRM goes calls it quits here soon in the near future....they need to do a nationwide tour! especially here in the midwest! its like the fuccing end of the WORLD! :angry:


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Oct 31 2009, 05:16 AM~15520793
> *either chicago or indy, both were great shows with huge turnouts!
> *


yes they were good turn outs ...lowrider anit the same no more :nosad:


----------



## CadillacKidd (Feb 11, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Oct 31 2009, 11:21 AM~15522710
> *i think LG is doing all the nor cal shows
> *


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

:cheesy: Good topic Dale


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Newstyle Y2K_@Oct 26 2009, 07:12 PM~15474726
> *TO ALL MY FELLOW LOWRIDERS. EURO'S OR SUB COMPACT BUILDERS. THIS IS Y2K MADNESS I HAVE BEEN BUILDING MY 1983 DODGE 400 THIS IS THE CAR WITH THE CLEAR CONVERTIBLE TOP THAT I HAVE BEEN BUILDING FOR MANY YEARS AND HAVE COMPETED WITH MANY OF YOU. AS YOU KNOW LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HAS REMOVED OUR CLASS (EURO OF THE YEAR) FROM THE SUPER SHOW WHICH MAKES IT HARD FOR US AS A GROUP TO COMPETE AT THE SUPER SHOW. THEY HAVE  US COMPETEING WITH ALL THE BIG CARS. MY CONCERN IS THAT IT IS NOT FAIR.  I KNOW THAT THEY'RE ARE MANY OF YOU WHO ARE REBUILDING YOUR CARS AND ARE NOW DISCOURAGED FROM FINISHING THEM.DON'T LET THEM TAKE THE DREAM OF  US HAVING OUR OWN TITLE AWAY WE DISERVE IT. IF WE CAN ALL WRITE LOWRIDER TO ASK THEM TO BRING BACK THE EURO OF THE YEAR TO THE SUPER SHOW I KNOW THAT IF THEY HEAR FROM ENOUGH OF US THEY COULD BE PRESUADED TO BRING IT BACK. WE AS EURO BUILDERS PUT AS MUCH PASSION AND FINANCIAL BACKING INTO OUR CARS AS THE BIG CAR BUILDERS.  I THINK LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOULD HAVE AT LEAST TOOK INTO CONCIDERATION THAT WE AS EURO BUILDERS MIGHT HAVE TORN OUR CARS DOWN AT THE SAME TIME. IT IS NOT EASY TO REBUILD A MASTER PIECE IN A MONTH IT MAY TAKE YEARS. IT TAKES TIME. I HAVE BEEN IN CONTACT WITH LOWRIDER AND THEY TELL ME THAT IF WE CAN UNITE AND SEND THEM AS MANY LETTERS AS POSSIBLE BY NOVEMBER. STATING THAT YOU ARE A EURO BUILDER AND GIVE THEM INFORMATION ON WHAT YOU ARE DOING TO YOUR CAR AND WHAT YOUR GOAL IS FOR THE FUTURE. SEND PICTURES WITH YOUR LETTERS THIS WILL POSSIBLY HELP BRING BACK THE EURO OF THE YEAR TO THE SUPER SHOW . E-MAIL LETTERS TO [email protected] OR [email protected]. I AM ASKING ALL MY FELLOW EURO BUILDERS TO UNITE WITH ME TO BRING BACK THE EURO OF THE YEAR CLASS AT THE SUPER SHOW.
> *


mike karsting dont give a shit,,i would say call wego tour people or anybody else with a tour to make a stop in ur city....lrm/golo is a small portion of this lowrider lifestyle,,but people still build cars to compete in their money driven shows..just my opinion


----------



## monteloco (Nov 29, 2008)

FUCK ""LOWRIDER MAGAZINE CAR SHOWS, NEVER GOING TO ONE OF THEIR SHOWS AGAIN,THEY R FUCKING UP IN ALL KINDS OF WAYS,THEY WERE STRONG BACK IN THE DAY WITH RED HYDRAULICS AND LOOKS TO ME THEY ARE GOING THE SAME PATH, DIRECT TO NOTHING


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

DONK's suck my dong


----------



## 96KADDIDEVIL (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Nov 1 2009, 08:14 PM~15532419
> *DONK's suck my dong
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Oct 22 2009, 08:03 PM~15438327
> *3 shows
> 
> san bernardino, phoenix, and vegas
> *



see u in vegas tuff guy


----------



## Coupe's and Z's (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister camaro_@Oct 22 2009, 11:46 PM~15442155
> *Damn that sucks they need to come back to L.A.
> *


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

[SIZE=14]well fellows we gona have to do are own thang;;with da shows;;
;;;;;;;;kool aid work on a big supper show stay tunned in;;;big al said it[/SIZE]


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 2 2009, 01:02 AM~15534219
> *[SIZE=14]well fellows we gona have to do are own thang;;with da shows;;
> ;;;;;;;;kool aid  work on a big supper show stay tunned in;;;big al said it[/SIZE]
> *


I hope this wasnt the last supper show.


----------



## elchuy87 (Oct 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 2 2009, 12:02 AM~15534219
> *[SIZE=14]well fellows we gona have to do are own thang;;with da shows;;
> ;;;;;;;;kool aid  work on a big supper show stay tunned in;;;big al said it[/SIZE]
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZs finest13+Oct 22 2009, 11:50 PM~15442178-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad: 
man i wish they were like they used to be


----------



## elchuy87 (Oct 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Oct 31 2009, 04:16 AM~15520793
> *either chicago or indy, both were great shows with huge turnouts!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

shit 3 shows!!! :angry: if thats what there going down to. then they can say good by to lrm. cuz that aint enough coverage to cover 12 months. sure hope theres more car meets here. hey is there any street low shows in az?


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

Cant really blame them if they dont have enough shows. Theres no money out there. Look at the economy. Its horrible. Everyone still says F Lowrider Mag, but somehow i see all these cars at the shows


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Nov 4 2009, 12:36 PM~15559738
> *Cant really blame them if they dont have enough shows. Theres no money out there. Look at the economy. Its horrible. Everyone still says F Lowrider Mag, but somehow i see all these cars at the shows
> *


naw they havent had shows in indy or chicago before the economy went to shit....they could at least bring a show in the east somewhere, then midwest and end it with a supershow in vegas or LA.....they would still make money...


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

I think Saul V is a user on this site, send him a pm


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Nov 4 2009, 10:48 AM~15559855
> *naw they havent had shows in indy or chicago before the economy went to shit....they could at least bring a show in the east somewhere, then midwest and end it with a supershow in vegas or LA.....they would still make money...
> *


x23213


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Nov 4 2009, 11:48 AM~15559855
> *naw they havent had shows in indy or chicago before the economy went to shit....they could at least bring a show in the east somewhere, then midwest and end it with a supershow in vegas or LA.....they would still make money...
> *


 :thumbsup: yup they should


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

well if they come back to cali I'm going wit a car!


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 22 2009, 07:06 PM~15438960
> *let the rumors begin....
> *


Since it's just a rumor let bring LRM/GOLO back to cali. Start with LA and San Diego and Oakland and San Jose and San Fransisco and Fresno and Bakersfield and cant forget NorCal's finest SACRAMENTO. I liked it when there were "Super Shows" all over Cali. BRING IT BACK TO WHERE IT STARTED!!! CALI!!!


----------



## blue ice rag 63 (Oct 24, 2009)

i do agree about what u guys r saying about lrm. i had my car ready since 08.did alot of shows before vegas of 08. won alot of 1st place trophies.got alot of compliments and everything.did vegas 08 no win.i did sb 09 no win. did denver 09 won 3rd place.i personally went to the judge and ask whats up i know my car looks good. his reply was its the quality in the car not the quantity of money in the car. i laughed. i have a 63 impala i know its alot of them out there but looking over the winners all i can say is i know mines looks better than that one. im still gonna do shows not just for a trophy but to show my car. sometimes i think people pay the judges


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

DONKS SUCK MY DING DONG!


----------



## txlilj (Nov 12, 2007)

LRM is a business and like all other businesses they have down sized due to the economy. The crowds in many of the cities that everyone keeps wanting shows at, have downsized tremendously! Then you have all they guys trying to scam free admission with there homies bracelets! All of these reasons cause LRM to lose money! You can't blame Mike or any of the staff! They are just doing business and I'm sure that when the economy picks back up and everyone is going and PAYING to see the shows, you will see more cities added to their tour. Then you have some cities that just won't allow the tour there because of stereotyping! The true lowriders out there know LRM is what started it all and you can't turn your back on that ! Power to all the shows out there but they will never be LRM ! If you don't wanna support LRM then don't but they will be around this year and many more to come, I assure you of that!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

do the math people

back then: LRM+Lots of Sponcers=Lots of Shows

now: LRM + 1Sponcer=few shows


compare it to
Dub + Lots of big Sponcers=Big Show Tour all across the country

HIN + Lots of Sponcers= Also a lot of shows all across the country


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 6 2009, 11:18 PM~15589025
> *do the math people
> 
> back then: LRM+Lots of Sponcers=Lots of Shows
> ...


Yup, the truth hurts.


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 22 2009, 07:06 PM~15438960
> *let the rumors begin....
> *


heard their comin to san jose ca :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AZs finest13_@Oct 22 2009, 10:50 PM~15442178
> *they just suck now i stopped buyin that magazine i would rather drive a hour away just 2 get street customs or street low then buy lowrider. :angry:
> *


you going to have to fix your flux capacitor in your delorean to go and buy Street Customs Magazine....cause they went under years ago


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 25 2009, 06:18 PM~15463406
> *I WENT TO THE SUPER SHOW IN VEGAS... ALL THE WAY FROM TEXAS... THE RIDES WERE TOP NOTCH, THAT'S NO DOUBT, BUT EVERYTHING ELSE SUCKED... I WENT TO THE LRM SHOWS BACK WHEN THEY CAME TO TEXAS, VENUES WERE BETTER, CONCERT WAS BETTER AND THE BISH'S WERE BETTER... I WILL GO BACK THE SAME WEEKEND TO GET FUUUKKED UP...  :biggrin:  :biggrin: NOT FOR LRM "SUPER SHOW"
> *


thats the real reason to go to that show...all the heavy hitters from everywere show up to this show with all their new upgrades....the only time i go to the concerts its cause i have to cover it for a magazine....i never go just to check it out....and if their are good looking girls at the shows well thats always a plus but if their aint...well then fuck it


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Nov 7 2009, 01:29 AM~15589763-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I called LRM this week to ask for my score card fom the Vegas show , and i asked if they are gona have a 2010 tour ,they said yes , just not sure how many shows


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 7 2009, 08:48 AM~15590232
> *I called LRM this week to ask for my score card fom the Vegas show , and i asked if they are gona have a 2010 tour ,they said yes , just not sure how many shows
> *


well if it's just vegas is that really a "tour" :uh:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1WIKD79_@Nov 7 2009, 01:06 AM~15589695
> *heard their comin to san jose ca  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0  :0
> *


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

THEY SHOULD HAVE A TAMPA, TEXAS, ARIZONA, CALI, AND THEN VEGAS, COVER ALL THE COASTS. THEY ALWAYS MADE MONEY IN FLORIDA.


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 7 2009, 07:43 PM~15594380
> *THEY SHOULD HAVE A TAMPA, TEXAS, ARIZONA, CALI, AND THEN VEGAS, COVER ALL THE COASTS.  THEY ALWAYS MADE MONEY IN FLORIDA.
> *


no, just keep em all in cali exept the super show. :ugh:


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Nov 7 2009, 09:59 PM~15594799
> *no, just keep em all in cali exept the super show. :ugh:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## txlilj (Nov 12, 2007)

It's not just gonna be Vegas! And again in some cities they did make $ but the cities won't allow the tour there. They believe we bring a bad aura to the city!


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by txlilj_@Nov 7 2009, 10:53 PM~15595096
> *It's not just gonna be Vegas! And again in some cities they did make $ but the cities won't allow the tour there. They believe we bring a bad aura to the city!
> *


wassup my bROtha..ohhh you can post on forum,but cant give an x-bROtha in law a call...damn man.. :biggrin:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blue ice rag 63_@Nov 5 2009, 02:11 PM~15572731
> *i do agree about what u guys r saying about lrm. i had my car  ready since 08.did alot of shows before vegas of 08. won alot of 1st place trophies.got alot of compliments and everything.did vegas 08 no win.i did sb 09 no win. did denver 09 won 3rd place.i personally went to the judge and ask whats up i know my car looks good. his reply was its the quality in the car not the quantity of money in the car. i laughed. i have a 63 impala i know its alot of them out there but looking over the winners all i can say is i know mines looks better than that one. im still gonna do shows not just for a trophy but to show my car. sometimes i think people pay the judges
> *


It is true with what the judge says. It quality that counts. But on the other hand its good to build a car for yourself and not for the judges or a 10 dollar trophy


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## txlilj (Nov 12, 2007)

What's up Big Mike? I call ya but ur too busy making that money! I'm sure well stop by this week!


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

*COME BACK TO THE NORTHWEST!!!!!!*


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

COME BACK TO FONTANA!!!!| :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Nov 9 2009, 03:13 AM~15602610
> *COME BACK TO THE NORTHWEST!!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## lowlou (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Nov 8 2009, 09:13 PM~15602610
> *COME BACK TO THE NORTHWEST!!!!!!
> *


x3


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1WIKD79_@Nov 7 2009, 01:06 AM~15589695
> *heard their comin to san jose ca  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0  :0
> *


*lol... shit homie we have trouble getting a Streetlow show here it would be cool but it highly doubtful for a LRM show.*


----------



## RECKLESS RAUL (Aug 21, 2007)

when is PHOENIX


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

there's a whole new tour set for next year....the details are getting wrapped up and the info should be up by next week.....or you can see the ad in the next Impalas Magazine


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 13 2009, 12:19 AM~15652200
> *there's a whole new tour set for next year....the details are getting wrapped up and the info should be up by next week.....or you can see the ad in the next Impalas Magazine
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 12 2009, 11:19 PM~15652200
> *there's a whole new tour set for next year....the details are getting wrapped up and the info should be up by next week.....or you can see the ad in the next Impalas Magazine
> *


I HEARD IT WAS LIKE 15 + SHOWS


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Hope they come back to the midwest!!! :cheesy:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 13 2009, 01:54 AM~15653129
> *I HEARD IT WAS LIKE 15 + SHOWS
> *


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

SUPER SHOW IN *NOR*CAL* :biggrin:


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Nov 13 2009, 08:52 AM~15653832
> *Hope they come back to the midwest!!! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Nov 13 2009, 11:35 AM~15655606
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

15 shows :yes: :yes:


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 13 2009, 01:24 PM~15656094
> *15 shows  :yes:  :yes:
> *


is it 4 sure?


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Nov 8 2009, 10:13 PM~15602610
> *COME BACK TO THE NORTHWEST!!!!!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Nov 13 2009, 12:37 PM~15656176
> *is it 4 sure?
> *





it will be in writting by the next 2 weeks :cheesy:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

bout fuckin time. The Lowriding phase is comming back around..Glad all the OG's stuck around


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 13 2009, 02:34 PM~15656570
> *it will be in writting by the next 2 weeks  :cheesy:
> *


any shows in the midwest :dunno:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

let me see wut I can find out


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Nov 13 2009, 08:52 AM~15653832
> *Hope they come back to the midwest!!! :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Nov 13 2009, 10:44 AM~15655706
> *SUPER SHOW IN NOR*CAL :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Nov 13 2009, 02:46 PM~15657160
> *x2
> *


x5


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

IS BAKERFIELD PART OF NOR CAL?


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Nov 13 2009, 02:46 PM~15657160
> *x2
> *


X4


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 13 2009, 04:01 PM~15657689
> *IS BAKERFIELD PART OF NOR CAL?
> *



*Naw!!! there in the Central Valley.*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

THE TOUR IS SUPPOSE 2 COVER GROUND ALL AREAS 15 SHOWS STRONG NOT BAD SEE YOU HOMIES OUT THERE NEXT YEAR REPN


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 13 2009, 05:29 PM~15658539
> *THE TOUR IS SUPPOSE 2 COVER GROUND ALL AREAS 15 SHOWS STRONG NOT BAD SEE YOU HOMIES OUT THERE NEXT YEAR REPN
> *


I THINK THERE GOING 2 B SANCTION BY LOW RIDER


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 13 2009, 04:26 PM~15658511
> *X4
> *


Thru the grapevine i hear *NOR*CAL* Is the spot 4 the super show! :biggrin: geuss we'll see...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Nov 7 2009, 10:59 PM~15594799
> *no, just keep em all in cali exept the super show. :ugh:
> *


THEY TRIED THAT, AND THEY SHOT THE PLACE UP. I WAS THERE IN 1993 AT THE SUPER SHOW. THAT WAS SOME BULLSHIT


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

they need to come back to 










:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Nov 13 2009, 03:54 PM~15656736
> *any shows in the midwest  :dunno:
> *


x9876543


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

GET READY FOR SOME EXCITING SHOWS IN 2010. THE CAMERAS WILL BE SHOOTING SO BRING YOUR BEST LOOK!


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

so 15 shows.....dam


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Newstyle Y2K_@Oct 26 2009, 07:12 PM~15474726
> *TO ALL MY FELLOW LOWRIDERS. EURO'S OR SUB COMPACT BUILDERS. THIS IS Y2K MADNESS I HAVE BEEN BUILDING MY 1983 DODGE 400 THIS IS THE CAR WITH THE CLEAR CONVERTIBLE TOP THAT I HAVE BEEN BUILDING FOR MANY YEARS AND HAVE COMPETED WITH MANY OF YOU. AS YOU KNOW LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HAS REMOVED OUR CLASS (EURO OF THE YEAR) FROM THE SUPER SHOW WHICH MAKES IT HARD FOR US AS A GROUP TO COMPETE AT THE SUPER SHOW. THEY HAVE  US COMPETEING WITH ALL THE BIG CARS. MY CONCERN IS THAT IT IS NOT FAIR.  I KNOW THAT THEY'RE ARE MANY OF YOU WHO ARE REBUILDING YOUR CARS AND ARE NOW DISCOURAGED FROM FINISHING THEM.DON'T LET THEM TAKE THE DREAM OF  US HAVING OUR OWN TITLE AWAY WE DISERVE IT. IF WE CAN ALL WRITE LOWRIDER TO ASK THEM TO BRING BACK THE EURO OF THE YEAR TO THE SUPER SHOW I KNOW THAT IF THEY HEAR FROM ENOUGH OF US THEY COULD BE PRESUADED TO BRING IT BACK. WE AS EURO BUILDERS PUT AS MUCH PASSION AND FINANCIAL BACKING INTO OUR CARS AS THE BIG CAR BUILDERS.  I THINK LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOULD HAVE AT LEAST TOOK INTO CONCIDERATION THAT WE AS EURO BUILDERS MIGHT HAVE TORN OUR CARS DOWN AT THE SAME TIME. IT IS NOT EASY TO REBUILD A MASTER PIECE IN A MONTH IT MAY TAKE YEARS. IT TAKES TIME. I HAVE BEEN IN CONTACT WITH LOWRIDER AND THEY TELL ME THAT IF WE CAN UNITE AND SEND THEM AS MANY LETTERS AS POSSIBLE BY NOVEMBER. STATING THAT YOU ARE A EURO BUILDER AND GIVE THEM INFORMATION ON WHAT YOU ARE DOING TO YOUR CAR AND WHAT YOUR GOAL IS FOR THE FUTURE. SEND PICTURES WITH YOUR LETTERS THIS WILL POSSIBLY HELP BRING BACK THE EURO OF THE YEAR TO THE SUPER SHOW . E-MAIL LETTERS TO [email protected] OR [email protected]. I AM ASKING ALL MY FELLOW EURO BUILDERS TO UNITE WITH ME TO BRING BACK THE EURO OF THE YEAR CLASS AT THE SUPER SHOW.
> *


I have a Euro as well and I know alot of people on here dont like them, but they have there place in lowriding history. Just like the mini trucks. 
I had a chance to speak to Joe Ray at the Vegas show, he told me that sometime in December or January they have some changes coming to the magazine. Something about some additional pages he has to work with. I gave him my opinion that they need to try and put a few shoots for Euro's in the magazine again and it would be nice if they brought back the Euro of the Year category. He said he was more of a traditional type of guy but he agreed that the euro did have its place. He told me as Y2K said that if we sent enough requests for it they may consider brining it back. Not sure if it was just bullshit or not, but I would like to see it come back. I have also noticed that alot of the independent shows are starting to forget about the euros as well. I think that has something to do with why the ones that are out there dont come out no more. They dont have a place to compete. I know its a lifestyle but a little competition is good.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Nov 13 2009, 07:25 PM~15659503
> *I THINK THERE GOING 2 B SANCTION BY LOW RIDER
> *


THATS KOO 2 ANYTHING IS BETTER THAN 2-3 SHOWS THAT MEANS MORE GOOD TIMES IN OUR ROAD TRIPS :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 13 2009, 05:27 PM~15658521
> *Naw!!! there in the Central Valley.
> *



cuz that's were they might move the super show :angry:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 14 2009, 12:19 AM~15661882
> *cuz that's were they might move the super show  :angry:
> *


we need more shows in Quality rides up here  
but you cant beat the Super Show in Las Vegas shit thats why we always make it a annual stop over there


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Nov 13 2009, 03:46 PM~15657160
> *x2 nor cal
> *


x3 :biggrin: ill be flying back home for this one.


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Nov 13 2009, 11:33 PM~15661582
> *I have a Euro as well and I know alot of people on here dont like them, but they have there place in lowriding history. Just like the mini trucks.
> I had a chance to speak to Joe Ray at the Vegas show, he told me that sometime in December or January they have some changes coming to the magazine. Something about some additional pages he has to work with. I gave him my opinion that they need to try and put a few shoots for Euro's in the magazine again and it would be nice if they brought back the Euro of the Year category. He said he was more of a traditional type of guy but he agreed that the euro did have its place. He told me as Y2K said that if we sent enough requests for it they may consider brining it back. Not sure if it was just bullshit or not, but I would like to see it come back. I have also noticed that alot of the independent shows are starting to forget about the euros as well. I think that has something to do with why the ones that are out there dont come out no more. They dont have a place to compete. I know its a lifestyle but a little competition is good.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Nov 13 2009, 06:37 PM~15659576
> *Thru the grapevine i hear NOR*CAL Is the spot 4 the  super show! :biggrin: geuss we'll see...
> *


X49........JUST GOT THE 411


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Nov 14 2009, 07:02 PM~15667238
> *X49........JUST GOT THE 411
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

Anybody kno if there comein 2 the Midwest ?


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

I prefer the supershow stay in vegas. Bakersfield I don't mind either. But nothern cali? Hell naw. They already got lg and streetlow. That's enuf for them


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

Placing the Super Show in Las Vegas is the best thing they've done for the tour.


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Nov 14 2009, 11:16 PM~15668478
> *Anybody kno if there comein 2 the Midwest ?
> *


x454235562771616


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

shit i hope they dont move vegas that is a great getaway for us and the show. and yes i hope they have a midwest show or 2


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

I would like the supershow to stay in Vegas, but if it was in NorCal it would be easier to take one of our clubs cars to. 
Keep it in Vegas!


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 13 2009, 08:45 PM~15660160
> *THEY TRIED THAT, AND THEY SHOT THE PLACE UP.  I WAS THERE IN 1993 AT THE SUPER SHOW.  THAT WAS SOME BULLSHIT
> *


was there too, super show in vegas is a good spot.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Nov 15 2009, 09:07 AM~15670036
> *Placing the Super Show in Las Vegas is the best thing they've done for the tour.
> *


x2 I agree


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*DOES ANYONE KNOW WHEN THE SCHEDULE IS GONNA BE OUT FOR NEXT YEAR.*


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

hno:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Oct 31 2009, 07:16 AM~15520793
> *either chicago or indy, both were great shows with huge turnouts!
> *


speaking of which did your hair ever grow back right homie hahahaha. you:juan can you fade me in (juan):sure let me finish these drinks hahahahaha. :biggrin:


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Nov 15 2009, 08:53 AM~15669983
> *I prefer the supershow stay in vegas. Bakersfield I don't mind either. But nothern cali? Hell naw. They already got lg and streetlow. That's enuf for them
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 7 2009, 10:43 PM~15594380
> *THEY SHOULD HAVE A TAMPA, TEXAS, ARIZONA, CALI, AND THEN VEGAS, COVER ALL THE COASTS.  THEY ALWAYS MADE MONEY IN FLORIDA.
> *


hey homie they always made cash in the midwest ......


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm hoping they will add the "Lowrider Car Buildoff" Show all the drama that happens when building a lowrider. Good for the TV Viewers :biggrin:


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

Don't know if they ever made money in Portland but it would be nice if they came back to the NW. Maybe Seattle this time.


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 cant wait for 2010 alot of shows :0


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

Jan 10 Miami, FL

Feb 14 Fontana, CA

Mar 7 Phoenix, AZ

Mar 21 San Bernardino, CA

Apr 11 Anaheim, CA

May 2 Los Angeles, CA (Convention Center)

May 16 Chicago, IL

Jun 6 Auburn Hills, MI

Jun 20 Denver, CO

Jul 11 San Diego, CA

Jul 25 Carson, CA (Home Depot Center)

Aug 8 Ontario, CA

Aug 29 Alburquerque, NM

Sep 19 Portland, OR

Oct 10 Las Vegas, NV 

saw this on the off topic is it right?


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Nov 16 2009, 01:05 AM~15675743
> *Jan 10 Miami, FL
> 
> Feb 14 Fontana, CA
> ...


naw homie he said he was bullshitting


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Nov 15 2009, 10:05 PM~15675743
> *Jan 10 Miami, FL
> 
> Feb 14 Fontana, CA
> ...


shit i hope so


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Nov 16 2009, 12:12 AM~15676331
> *naw homie he said he was bullshitting
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :angry:


----------



## CadillacKidd (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Nov 15 2009, 07:53 AM~15669983
> *I prefer the supershow stay in vegas. Bakersfield I don't mind either. But nothern cali? Hell naw. They already got lg and streetlow. That's enuf for them
> *


 :0


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 13 2009, 12:19 AM~15652200
> *there's a whole new tour set for next year....the details are getting wrapped up and the info should be up by next week.....or you can see the ad in the next Impalas Magazine
> *


there will be a nor cal show, May 16, 2009 in Vallejo.......all the details are almost done for the tour and as soon as they are completed I'll post it up on here.....ODB Productions, Impalas Magazine, and Lowrider Magazine are bringing a hell of a tour for 2010.....


----------



## CadillacKidd (Feb 11, 2006)

sweeeeeet.......


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 16 2009, 12:27 AM~15676462
> *there will be a nor cal show, May 16, 2009 in Vallejo.......all the details are almost done for the tour and as soon as they are completed I'll post it up on here.....ODB Productions, Impalas Magazine, and Lowrider Magazine are bringing a hell of a tour for 2010.....
> *


  THATS MY CUZO.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 16 2009, 12:27 AM~15676462
> *there will be a nor cal show, May 16, 2009 in Vallejo.......all the details are almost done for the tour and as soon as they are completed I'll post it up on here.....ODB Productions, Impalas Magazine, and Lowrider Magazine are bringing a hell of a tour for 2010.....
> *


man i hope so.................


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

i think they should put all their magazines together and do 1 BIG show in all these stops they will get more $$$ if they do it. 

Jan 10 Miami, FL

Feb 14 Fontana, CA

Mar 7 Phoenix, AZ

Mar 21 San Bernardino, CA

Apr 11 Anaheim, CA

May 2 Los Angeles, CA (Convention Center)

May 16 Chicago, IL

Jun 6 Auburn Hills, MI

Jun 20 Denver, CO

Jul 11 San Diego, CA

Jul 25 Carson, CA (Home Depot Center)

Aug 8 Ontario, CA

Aug 29 Alburquerque, NM

Sep 19 Portland, OR

Oct 10 Las Vegas, NV


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 15 2009, 11:27 PM~15676462
> *there will be a nor cal show, May 16, 2009 in Vallejo.......all the details are almost done for the tour and as soon as they are completed I'll post it up on here.....ODB Productions, Impalas Magazine, and Lowrider Magazine are bringing a hell of a tour for 2010.....
> *


thats a good center location from sac to the bay right in the 707 :biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Damn i got excited! thought they were coming back to the midwest!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 15 2009, 10:27 PM~15676462
> *there will be a nor cal show, May 16, 2009 in Vallejo.......all the details are almost done for the tour and as soon as they are completed I'll post it up on here.....ODB Productions, Impalas Magazine, and Lowrider Magazine are bringing a hell of a tour for 2010.....
> *


cant wait, mark gave me the lowdown


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 15 2009, 10:27 PM~15676462
> *there will be a nor cal show, May 16, 2010 in Vallejo.......all the details are almost done for the tour and as soon as they are completed I'll post it up on here.....ODB Productions, Impalas Magazine, and Lowrider Magazine are bringing a hell of a tour for 2010.....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 15 2009, 11:27 PM~15676462
> *there will be a nor cal show, May 16, 2009 in Vallejo.......all the details are almost done for the tour and as soon as they are completed I'll post it up on here.....ODB Productions, Impalas Magazine, and Lowrider Magazine are bringing a hell of a tour for 2010.....
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Nov 14 2009, 09:44 AM~15663373
> *we need more shows in Quality rides up here
> but you cant beat the Super Show in Las Vegas shit thats why we always make it a annual stop over there
> *


well super show staying in vegas


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 15 2009, 11:27 PM~15676462
> *there will be a nor cal show, May 16, 2009 in Vallejo.......all the details are almost done for the tour and as soon as they are completed I'll post it up on here.....ODB Productions, Impalas Magazine, and Lowrider Magazine are bringing a hell of a tour for 2010.....
> *


that date past


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

Need a show in Seattle, WA- uffin:


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

CHICAGO :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 16 2009, 12:30 PM~15680253
> *that date past
> *



i guess u did not made it huh :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 16 2009, 01:19 PM~15680699
> *i guess u did not make it huh  :biggrin:
> *


nope lol


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Nov 16 2009, 08:56 AM~15677904
> *Damn i got excited! thought they were coming back to the midwest!
> *


LoL, not enough $$$ in the midwest for LRM to come here and throw a show.


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 16 2009, 12:18 PM~15680123
> *well super show staying in vegas
> *


thats good :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Nov 16 2009, 03:33 PM~15681888
> *thats good  :biggrin:
> *



see u there homie


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plank_@Nov 16 2009, 12:37 PM~15680318
> *Need a show in Seattle, WA-  uffin:
> *



or atleast the pacific northwest!!


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 15 2009, 10:27 PM~15676462
> *there will be a nor cal show, May 16, 2009 in Vallejo.......all the details are almost done for the tour and as soon as they are completed I'll post it up on here.....ODB Productions, Impalas Magazine, and Lowrider Magazine are bringing a hell of a tour for 2010.....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 16 2009, 12:27 AM~15676462
> *there will be a nor cal show, May 16, 2009 in Vallejo.......all the details are almost done for the tour and as soon as they are completed I'll post it up on here.....ODB Productions, Impalas Magazine, and Lowrider Magazine are bringing a hell of a tour for 2010.....
> *



why no san antonio or houston show?


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 16 2009, 11:30 AM~15680253
> *that date past
> *


Not this one


----------



## BigKeyOC (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Oct 23 2009, 10:02 PM~15449906
> *i will be happy if they make at least one in the east coast becuase we dont get know love , but never gonna stop lowrider down here
> *


I feel U there's no love shown for the MidWest either


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Nov 16 2009, 05:01 PM~15681519
> *LoL, not enough $$$ in the midwest for LRM to come here and throw a show.
> *


Yeah there is, Indy and chicago were packed every year. I remember people lined up trying to get in sunday morning to the chicago indy show. They just have to make the effort. Plus not charge so much, wasn't it 40 to enter a car? :uh:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Nov 17 2009, 11:20 AM~15690572
> *Yeah there is, Indy and chicago were packed every year.  I remember people lined up trying to get in sunday morning to the chicago indy show.  They just have to make the effort. Plus not charge so much, wasn't it 40 to enter a car? :uh:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 15 2009, 11:27 PM~15676462
> *there will be a nor cal show, May 16, 2009 in Vallejo.......all the details are almost done for the tour and as soon as they are completed I'll post it up on here.....ODB Productions, Impalas Magazine, and Lowrider Magazine are bringing a hell of a tour for 2010.....
> *


this shit need to be crackin if there are shows that start in january !!!!!


so people can get there rides there and ready


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Nov 17 2009, 11:20 AM~15690572
> *Yeah there is, Indy and chicago were packed every year.  I remember people lined up trying to get in sunday morning to the chicago indy show.  They just have to make the effort. Plus not charge so much, wasn't it 40 to enter a car? :uh:
> *


Oh i know it, but that's their reasoning for not doing shows here anymore. I know all the riders would go out and show and it would be packed, but how many other spectators would there be when they charge $40 a ticket at the door and tax on everything they sell inside, not too mention parking.


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Nov 17 2009, 11:20 AM~15690572
> *Yeah there is, Indy and chicago were packed every year.  I remember people lined up trying to get in sunday morning to the chicago indy show.  They just have to make the effort. Plus not charge so much, wasn't it 40 to enter a car? :uh:
> *


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 16 2009, 12:27 AM~15676462
> *there will be a nor cal show, May 16, 2009 in Vallejo.......all the details are almost done for the tour and as soon as they are completed I'll post it up on here.....ODB Productions, Impalas Magazine, and Lowrider Magazine are bringing a hell of a tour for 2010.....
> *


my bad I meant 2010....sorrrryyyyy.......we'll have all the info out soon....I know people are anxious and they've been calling all 3 parties involved...but sllloooooow downnnn...be patient...heheheheh....the info will be up soon.....


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 17 2009, 10:47 PM~15698217
> *my bad I meant 2010....sorrrryyyyy.......we'll have all the info out soon....I know people are anxious and they've been calling all 3 parties involved...but sllloooooow downnnn...be patient...heheheheh....the info will be up soon.....
> *


how soon :biggrin:


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

i get tired of checking this topic...can someone remember to PM my lazy ass once the details are figured out... :biggrin:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Nov 19 2009, 10:10 PM~15722055
> *i get tired of checking this topic...can someone remember to PM my lazy ass once the details are figured out... :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Nov 19 2009, 11:10 PM~15722055
> *i get tired of checking this topic...can someone remember to PM my lazy ass once the details are figured out... :biggrin:
> *


X9876543 :biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

I heard a rumor from a reliable source says Indy is a for sure! :thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Nov 22 2009, 02:17 PM~15745221
> *I heard a rumor from a reliable source says Indy is a for sure! :thumbsup:
> *


It would be nice


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin+Nov 22 2009, 03:17 PM~15745221-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X83


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Nov 22 2009, 02:17 PM~15745221
> *I heard a rumor from a reliable source says Indy is a for sure! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine

The tour is to start in March 2010. All dates will be announced soon.

Phoenix, Arizona
Tampa, Florida
San Diego, California 
Albuquerque, New Mexico
Vallejo, California
Kansas City, Missouri
San Bernardino, California
Chicago, Illinois 
Denver, Colorado
Indianapolis, Illinois
Dallas, Texas
Portland, Oregon 
Pueblo, Colorado
Las Vegas, Nevada

More information regarding this new and exciting tour will be posted up as we get it, so stay tuned and keep checking up to get the 411 on the Lowrider Experience Tour 2010. I know there are a lot of questions to be answered, but please be patient, all the information will be released soon.

Toro
Ediitor-Impalas Magazine and American Bombs


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 23 2009, 11:53 PM~15761754
> *ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> The tour is to start in March 2010. All dates will be announced soon.
> ...



bout mutha fuckin time!!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 23 2009, 10:55 PM~15761781
> *bout mutha fuckin time!!
> *


see you there bro....


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 23 2009, 11:53 PM~15761754
> *ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> The tour is to start in March 2010. All dates will be announced soon.
> ...


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

I would be happy to get the Portland OR show back but the city has treated the shows badly mostly citing Gang issues- If you guys run into this problem and dont do a show just remember Seattle and Tacoma WA. Lot of riders in this state and Canada always comes down for a good show


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 23 2009, 10:53 PM~15761754
> *ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> The tour is to start in March 2010. All dates will be announced soon.
> ...


 :0 :0 ...WOW.....



:cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 23 2009, 09:53 PM~15761754
> *ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> The tour is to start in March 2010. All dates will be announced soon.
> ...


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 23 2009, 10:53 PM~15761754
> *ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> The tour is to start in March 2010. All dates will be announced soon.
> ...


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

WOULD BE NICE IF ITS ALL TRUE JUST NEED DATES NOW :cheesy:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Nov 23 2009, 11:37 PM~15762444
> *WOULD BE NICE IF ITS ALL TRUE JUST NEED DATES NOW :cheesy:
> *


there are 3 locations that need to be confirmed....which should be by next week....as soon as the flyer is avaialble with ALL information confirmed, I will post it up....


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plank_@Nov 23 2009, 11:05 PM~15761916
> *I would be happy to get the Portland OR show back but the city has treated the shows badly mostly citing Gang issues-  If you guys run into this problem and dont do a show just remember Seattle and Tacoma WA.  Lot of riders in this state and Canada always comes down for a good show
> *


canada has gone to portland almost every year that i can thank of.good to see it coming back.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

That's all good but where is the lrm tour scheduele???????????????????????


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 23 2009, 11:53 PM~15761754
> *ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> The tour is to start in March 2010. All dates will be announced soon.
> ...


DAMN INDY AND CHICAGO!!! :cheesy:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 23 2009, 09:53 PM~15761754
> *ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> The tour is to start in March 2010. All dates will be announced soon.
> ...



:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

I hope both midwest shows are in summer, One year we went to indy and it was like 30 out. We froze!


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Nov 24 2009, 04:38 AM~15764352
> *That's all good but where is the lrm tour scheduele???????????????????????
> *


Has to be the same tour or they'd be competing for dates. Starts in March in Phoenix just like lrm and would likely finish in October in Vegas just like lrm. Plus the Denver and San Bernardino shows are in the right position on the schedule to put SB in June and Denver in July, same as lrm.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

2010 LOWRIDER TOUR

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=511396


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Phoenix, Arizona
Tampa, Florida
San Diego, California 
Albuquerque, New Mexico
Vallejo, California
Kansas City, Missouri
San Bernardino, California
Chicago, Illinois 
Denver, Colorado
Indianapolis, Illinois
Dallas, Texas
Portland, Oregon 
Pueblo, Colorado
Las Vegas, Nevada


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 24 2009, 09:52 AM~15765773
> *Phoenix, Arizona
> Tampa, Florida
> San Diego, California
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atxclassic_@Nov 24 2009, 10:22 AM~15766102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x76363870463874638497638792`6489736487`24687343647836473647


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 23 2009, 09:53 PM~15761754
> *ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> The tour is to start in March 2010. All dates will be announced soon.
> ...


HELL YEAH DALLAS TX!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Nov 24 2009, 01:01 PM~15767589
> *HELL YEAH DALLAS TX!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


TEXAS ON THA MAP :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Nov 24 2009, 04:54 AM~15764368
> *DAMN INDY AND CHICAGO!!! :cheesy:
> *


about fuckin time they comin back


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 23 2009, 09:53 PM~15761754
> *ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> The tour is to start in March 2010. All dates will be announced soon.
> ...



say it aint so :biggrin: 


sssshhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuuuuu :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

I thought this was bullshit. RIGHT THE FUCK ON! See you in Indy, tuffguy!


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 24 2009, 09:52 AM~15765773
> *Phoenix, Arizona
> Tampa, Florida
> San Diego, California
> ...


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 24 2009, 09:52 AM~15765773
> *Phoenix, Arizona
> Tampa, Florida
> San Diego, California
> ...


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 24 2009, 09:39 AM~15765650
> *Has to be the same tour or they'd be competing for dates. Starts in March in Phoenix just like lrm and would likely finish in October in Vegas just like lrm. Plus the Denver and San Bernardino shows are in the right position on the schedule to put SB in June and Denver in July, same as lrm.
> *


 Hmmm that's true huh. Guess this is a merger tour then. Wutever it takes to get more tour stops I guess.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Nov 24 2009, 06:25 PM~15770101
> *Hmmm that's true huh. Guess this is a merger tour then. Wutever it takes to get more tour stops I guess.
> *


just trying to put something together worth attending throughout the entire year.....I personally miss the way the old tour was......and can't wait for the birth of the Lowrider Experience 2010........as soon as the details are out....they'll be posted up..........sup Screwed Up? you ready for some road trips?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 24 2009, 06:23 PM~15770079
> *
> *


back in Texas  
ill be there


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 24 2009, 10:40 PM~15773978
> *just trying to put something together worth attending throughout the entire year.....I personally miss the way the old tour was......and can't wait for the birth of the Lowrider Experience 2010........as soon as the details are out....they'll be posted up..........sup Screwed Up? you ready for some road trips?
> *


gimmie some fliers ill be happy to pass them around in my area :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Nov 24 2009, 05:54 AM~15764368
> *DAMN INDY AND CHICAGO!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.3D_@Nov 24 2009, 04:14 PM~15768709
> *TEXAS ON THA MAP :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *



1 show in Texas ????

they scared of TEXAS !

:biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 24 2009, 10:40 PM~15773978
> *just trying to put something together worth attending throughout the entire year.....I personally miss the way the old tour was......and can't wait for the birth of the Lowrider Experience 2010........as soon as the details are out....they'll be posted up..........sup Screwed Up? you ready for some road trips?
> *


 U know how I roll :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 23 2009, 09:53 PM~15761754
> *ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> The tour is to start in March 2010. All dates will be announced soon.
> ...


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 24 2009, 10:40 PM~15773978
> *just trying to put something together worth attending throughout the entire year.....I personally miss the way the old tour was......and can't wait for the birth of the Lowrider Experience 2010........as soon as the details are out....they'll be posted up..........sup Screwed Up? you ready for some road trips?
> *


I HEARD RUMERS FROM 1 OF THE MAIN GUYS , THAT THERES MIGHT B (TV) COVERAGE , AN A LOT OF BIG NAME (SINGERS)


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@Nov 25 2009, 12:04 AM~15774262
> *gimmie some fliers ill be happy to pass them around in my area  :biggrin:
> *


when everything is ready bro......for sure we'll get you some up there...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Nov 25 2009, 09:41 PM~15783629
> *I HEARD RUMERS FROM 1 OF THE MAIN GUYS , THAT THERES MIGHT  B (TV) COVERAGE , AN A LOT OF BIG NAME (SINGERS)
> *


Pay Per View is in the works......and yes, some big name singers and other suprises.....once the flyer and all the info is complete, it'll be posted on here....

how's it going Mr. Vigil?????  say hi to Susy for me and hope you and the family have a great turkey day...


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

we need it to come back to Miami or atleast Tampa.


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 25 2009, 10:38 PM~15785117
> *Pay Per View is in the works......and yes, some big name singers and other suprises.....once the flyer and all the info is complete, it'll be posted on here....
> 
> how's it going Mr. Vigil?????    say hi to Susy for me and hope you and the family have a great turkey day...
> *


I'm looking forward to great year!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 24 2009, 04:53 AM~15761754
> *ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> The tour is to start in March 2010. All dates will be announced soon.
> ...


All of these were dropped off the lrm tour and they was all good shows i think this tour might take over if they really do these shows.I know i'll be at alot of them.


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Nov 15 2009, 06:18 PM~15672443
> *speaking of which did your hair ever grow back right homie hahahaha. you:juan can you fade me in (juan):sure let me finish these drinks hahahahaha. :biggrin:
> *


yeah yeah


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

Im gettin excited. Driving to STL to pick up a mazda tomorrow..... I was having trouble justifying building a new dancer but this "EXPERIENCE TOUR" has got me in gear! So ready!!!!


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 23 2009, 11:52 PM~15763344
> *there are 3 locations that need to be confirmed....which should be by next week....as soon as the flyer is avaialble with ALL information confirmed, I will post it up....
> *


COOL CANT WAIT :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron+Nov 15 2009, 04:18 PM~15672443-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Max, what you saw was the funny part. What I saw the next morning.......not so funny...... :uh:...... :barf:


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 25 2009, 10:37 PM~15785104
> *when everything is ready bro......for sure we'll get you some up there...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: lmk :biggrin:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 23 2009, 08:53 PM~15761754
> *ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> The tour is to start in March 2010. All dates will be announced soon.
> ...


Hey Toro any actual dates yet? Natasha and I are trying to plan our wedding around a car show schedule. :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

Phoenix, Arizona
Dallas, Texas
Portland, Oregon 
Pueblo, Colorado
Las Vegas, Nevada




:yes: ill be at these for sure :yes:


any actual dates yet?


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

put a north east spot in there show us some love


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

the closest we get is chichago thats like 7-8 hours


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Nov 29 2009, 08:47 PM~15816755
> *the closest we get is chichago thats like 7-8 hours
> *


 Quit being a crybaby and be thankful there's a tour stop at all on the east coast!


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Nov 30 2009, 12:14 AM~15817849
> *Quit being a crybaby and be thankful there's a tour stop at all on the east coast!
> *


i heard scrap prices are up you should cash in you metal legs and put a down payment on your 90s benz coupe :0


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 29 2009, 12:46 AM~15500739
> * This is true. A full tour would be nice.
> *


Do you really think you'll have time to work 2 tours WEGO and LRM! LOL :biggrin: 
Although your right having some shows to show at in TEXAS would be nice, I know our staff would love it they are missing the competing part!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Nov 30 2009, 05:44 AM~15820036
> *i heard scrap prices are up you should cash in you metal legs and put a down payment on your 90s benz coupe :0
> *


 Shut the fuck up before I smack u across the face with a hot iron until ur face starts to smell like bacon bitch!!!!!


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Nov 30 2009, 11:03 AM~15820794
> *Shut the fuck up before I smack u across the face with a hot iron until ur face starts to smell like bacon bitch!!!!!
> *


im sorry i love you


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 23 2009, 08:53 PM~15761754
> *ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> The tour is to start in March 2010. All dates will be announced soon.
> ...


I just heard from a reliable source that the Vallejo CA. show date is May 16th.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 30 2009, 07:27 AM~15820334
> *Do you really think you'll have time to work 2 tours WEGO and LRM! LOL  :biggrin:
> Although your right having some shows to show at in TEXAS would be nice, I know our staff would love it they are missing the competing part!
> *


: :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

NORTHEAST


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 30 2009, 08:27 AM~15820334
> *Do you really think you'll have time to work 2 tours WEGO and LRM! LOL  :biggrin:
> Although your right having some shows to show at in TEXAS would be nice, I know our staff would love it they are missing the competing part!
> *


sooooo you ready for the camera yet Ms. Dani....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 1 2009, 01:01 AM~15830108
> *Just got the dates and cities for the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour.....pack your bags....it's road trip time......
> 
> Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule*
> ...


Robert Espinoza from down here in Colorado is helping making alot of this happen


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

Bout to book my hotel. See y'all in phoenix tuff guys!!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 1 2009, 12:01 AM~15830108
> *Just got the dates and cities for the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour.....pack your bags....it's road trip time......
> 
> Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule*
> ...


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 1 2009, 01:01 AM~15830113
> *sooooo you ready for the camera yet Ms. Dani....
> *


she is always ready...


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 1 2009, 05:50 AM~15831165
> *she is always ready...
> *


 Pics or it didn't happen!!!


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*HAD TO PICK 2 BAD DAYS TO HAVE THE CHICAGO AND INDY SHOWS!?!?! :nosad: 
CONFLICTING SHOW DATES HAVE BEEN POSTED*


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 1 2009, 12:01 AM~15830108
> *Just got the dates and cities for the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour.....pack your bags....it's road trip time......
> 
> Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule*
> ...


It's nice to see a bay area show on the list.....do you know what the venue is in Vallejo?


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Dec 1 2009, 09:40 AM~15831898
> *It's nice to see a bay area show on the list.....do you know what the venue is in Vallejo?
> *


Hell yeah...Loving it :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Dec 1 2009, 07:42 AM~15831287
> *HAD TO PICK 2 BAD DAYS TO HAVE THE CHICAGO AND INDY SHOWS!?!?! :nosad:
> CONFLICTING SHOW DATES HAVE BEEN POSTED
> *



True.Just notice the 25th in indy also


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Dec 1 2009, 08:42 AM~15831287
> *HAD TO PICK 2 BAD DAYS TO HAVE THE CHICAGO AND INDY SHOWS!?!?! :nosad:
> CONFLICTING SHOW DATES HAVE BEEN POSTED
> *


Yeah, we always have our Westside Picnic the last Sat. in July.


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

what shows conflict???


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

We always have our WS picnic the last Sat. in July. Indy is that Sun. 

It sucks cause for a long time in the Mid-West our picnic was holding it down.

Oh well we'll figure out sumpfin! :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 1 2009, 02:01 AM~15830108
> *Just got the dates and cities for the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour.....pack your bags....it's road trip time......
> 
> Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule*
> ...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 1 2009, 01:01 AM~15830108
> *Just got the dates and cities for the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour.....pack your bags....it's road trip time......
> 
> Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule*
> ...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 1 2009, 12:01 AM~15830108
> *Just got the dates and cities for the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour.....pack your bags....it's road trip time......
> 
> Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule*
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

I need hop info!!!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Dec 1 2009, 07:40 AM~15831898
> *It's nice to see a bay area show on the list.....do you know what the venue is in Vallejo?
> *


Solano County Fairgrounds


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Dec 1 2009, 11:55 AM~15833107
> *what shows conflict???
> *


The Chicago and Indy Show are conflicting with two show dates in Chicago.
They are posted in *Shows & Events*/*Milwaukee/Chicago shows 2010*


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Dec 1 2009, 11:29 AM~15832880
> *True.Just notice the 25th in indy also
> *


Yeah been waitin for them to bring the shows back and now that others have stepped up with Shows THERE BACK....... :banghead:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Dec 1 2009, 01:17 PM~15834335
> *Solano County Fairgrounds
> *


thanks bro, wanna plan ahead..... :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 1 2009, 12:01 AM~15830108
> *Just got the dates and cities for the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour.....pack your bags....it's road trip time......
> 
> Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule*
> ...




.


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 1 2009, 12:01 AM~15830108
> *Just got the dates and cities for the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour.....pack your bags....it's road trip time......
> 
> Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule*
> ...



we will be there!!!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule

Set schedule:
March 28, 2010 Tampa, Florida
April 4, 2010 San Diego, California 
May 2, 2010 Albuquerque, New Mexico
May 30, 2010 Kansas City, Missouri
July 25, 2010 Indianapolis, Indiana
August 8, 2010 Dallas, Texas
September 19, 2010	Pueblo, Colorado

Due to noticed schedule conflicts, the following locations for the Lowrider Experience Tour 2010 are being looked at again in order to try to accommodate some of the other promoters (no matter how big or small) that have set dates. This will be the last posting for awhile until EVERYTHING is smoothed out…… we are here to make this better for EVERYONE and want to make this a success, so please be patient with us. I know the other parties involved have been inundated with telephone calls, emails, and texts as well as we have, and out of respect to everyone involved, changes are being made in attempts to make this an event for all to enjoy. I know that together, we can make this happen and make 2010 a part of lowriding history.

Schedule to be determined:

Vallejo, California
Chicago, Illinois	
Portland, Oregon


Toro
Editor-Impalas Magazine and American Bombs


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

what ever u do dont cancell the Vallejo one :biggrin:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

IF I MISSED ANYONE, I APPOLIGIZE & HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE!!!!</span>  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 1 2009, 09:17 PM~15839047
> *Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule
> 
> Set schedule:
> ...


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 1 2009, 09:17 PM~15839047
> *Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule
> 
> Due to noticed schedule conflicts, the following locations for the Lowrider Experience Tour 2010 are being looked at again in order to try to accommodate some of the other promoters (no matter how big or small) that have set dates.  This will be the last posting for awhile until EVERYTHING is smoothed out…… we are here to make this better for EVERYONE and want to make this a success, so please be patient with us.  I know the other parties involved have been inundated with telephone calls, emails, and texts as well as we have, and out of respect to everyone involved, changes are being made in attempts to make this an event for all to enjoy.  I know that together, we can make this happen and make 2010 a part of lowriding history.
> ...


MUCHO RESPECTO POR EL ATTEMP TO WORK OUT THE CONFLICTING DATES!
HOPEFULLY WE'LL SEE YOU IN CHICAGO :x:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@Dec 1 2009, 11:28 PM~15840757
> *what ever u do dont cancell the Vallejo one  :biggrin:
> *


X2!


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 1 2009, 08:17 PM~15839047
> *Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule
> 
> Set schedule:
> ...



  
WHERES PHOENIX,AZ???


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 1 2009, 08:17 PM~15839047
> *Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule
> 
> Set schedule:
> ...


Hey Toro

to me It looks like there is some association with Lowrider, so whats the deal with the categories? Will there be a best of show euro class? I know alot of people hate on them but there are a few nice looking euros out there.


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

so, whats up with vallejo, do we have a show or not??  :dunno:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Dec 7 2009, 11:10 PM~15909247
> *so, whats up with vallejo, do we have a show or not??   :dunno:
> *



Yes we do August 22


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 1 2009, 09:17 PM~15839047
> *Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule
> 
> Set schedule:
> ...


alreadyyyyyyyyy ill be there


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 9 2009, 09:35 AM~15923878
> *alreadyyyyyyyyy ill be there
> *


* X 2 *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 23 2009, 11:53 PM~15761754
> *ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> The tour is to start in March 2010. All dates will be announced soon.
> ...


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 2 2009, 03:17 AM~15839047
> *Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule
> 
> Set schedule:
> ...


Glad to see these are on and i hope the chi works it out.


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 10 2009, 10:52 PM~15944497
> *Glad to see these are on and i hope the chi works it out.
> *


portland oregon briiiiing it :thumbsup: were ready


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Nov 15 2009, 10:05 PM~15675743
> *Jan 10 Miami, FL
> 
> Feb 14 Fontana, CA
> ...


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Nov 15 2009, 10:05 PM~15675743
> *Jan 10 Miami, FL
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Nov 15 2009, 10:05 PM~15675743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowlow24 (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Dec 9 2009, 10:29 AM~15923794
> *Yes we do August 22
> *


Is this date for sure??


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@Dec 13 2009, 01:01 PM~15967799
> *Is this date for sure??
> *


x2 cuz this is starting to look like that gold rush tour that never happend


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Can we get an updated list with all shows cause everyones posting lists with different cities and different dates.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

Set schedule:
*March 28, 2010 Tampa, Florida*
April 4, 2010 San Diego, California 
May 2, 2010 Albuquerque, New Mexico
May 30, 2010 Kansas City, Missouri
July 25, 2010 Indianapolis, Indiana
*August 8, 2010 Dallas, Texas*
September 19, 2010	Pueblo, Colorado



ill be at these for sure :cheesy:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

_ Does that mean San Bernardino has been removed from the tour?_


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Dec 11 2009, 07:54 PM~15953940
> *portland oregon briiiiing it  :thumbsup: were ready
> *



HELL YEA I WILL BE AT THE PORTLAND SHOW IN 2010. HOPE IT GOES THROUGH I BEEN HERE FOR TWO MONTHS ITS COLD AS FUCK.


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Dec 13 2009, 06:44 PM~15970698
> *HELL YEA I WILL BE AT THE PORTLAND SHOW IN 2010. HOPE IT GOES THROUGH I BEEN HERE FOR TWO MONTHS ITS COLD AS FUCK.
> *


moved here from fresno cali got here oct 30 15 degreees is the coldest i have ever been in my entire life :biggrin:


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AGUA_DULCE_68_@Dec 1 2009, 11:28 PM~15840758
> *IF I MISSED ANYONE, I APPOLIGIZE & HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE!!!!</span>  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



you for got the puro locos cc 
salem chap
hillsburo chap
longview chap
eugene chap
we all ridez its all good thow homie


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Dec 13 2009, 07:41 PM~15970672
> * Does that mean San Bernardino has been removed from the tour?
> *



so what about Portland ORegon is that off the map for sure or what


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

Wish lrm would quit bullshittin and announce their tour stops and dates. I gotta book my hotels! :angry:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Dec 15 2009, 08:47 PM~15992376
> *Wish lrm would quit bullshittin and announce their tour stops and dates. I gotta book my hotels! :angry:
> *


fuk hotels I gotta get my car done! :banghead:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Dec 13 2009, 08:44 PM~15970698
> *HELL YEA I WILL BE AT THE PORTLAND SHOW IN 2010. HOPE IT GOES THROUGH I BEEN HERE FOR TWO MONTHS ITS COLD AS FUCK.
> *


:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: WHITNESS PROTECTION PROGRAM????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MIRACLE_@Dec 2 2009, 12:56 PM~15846882
> *
> WHERES PHOENIX,AZ???*


x2


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

x3


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Dec 15 2009, 09:53 PM~15994526
> *x3
> *


hey bro sup?

if there aint a phoenix show this comming year. all us az clubs should get togather and have our own show. what do you think?


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

There are shows for phx and san bernardino but no info on em yet. The cities listed above are lrm sanctioned shows, not part of lrm's official 2010 tour


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Dec 15 2009, 10:50 PM~15995211
> *There are shows for phx and san bernardino but no info on em yet. The cities listed above are lrm sanctioned shows, not part of lrm's official 2010 tour
> *


cool. just needed a bit of realefe. thanks


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*I spoke to Lowrider Magazine today ,and i was told that these are the Official 2010 Tour dates ................ so lets STOP** are the rumors and lets get ready for 2010*    

*Phoenix - March 7th
San Bernardino - June 6th
Denver - July 11th
Super Show Vegas - October 10th*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

Bring Portland's SHOW BACK!!!alot of NORTWEST riders are ready to role,and show our support... :biggrin:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 17 2009, 04:17 PM~16012328
> *I spoke to Lowrider Magazine today ,and i was told that these are the Official 2010 Tour dates ................ so lets STOP are the rumors and lets get ready for 2010
> 
> Phoenix - March 7th
> ...


wtf no portland is that for sure man i was ready :biggrin:


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 15 2009, 09:34 PM~15994293
> *x2
> *


x 4 :angry:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 17 2009, 05:17 PM~16012328
> *I spoke to Lowrider Magazine today ,and i was told that these are the Official 2010 Tour dates ................ so lets STOP are the rumors and lets get ready for 2010
> 
> Phoenix - March 7th
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 wtf :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ttopstouchless (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Dec 13 2009, 07:09 PM~15970368
> *Set schedule:
> March 28, 2010  Tampa, Florida
> April 4, 2010  San Diego, California
> ...



second that just hope there still going to have them at these locations


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

damn .... did tampa get changed again?? I thought it was in April on the 11th now its back in March :dunno:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 6 2010, 08:35 AM~16201668
> *damn .... did tampa get changed again?? I thought it was in April on the 11th now its back in March :dunno:
> *


i guess we will have to wait and see whats printed in the next magazine


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 17 2009, 06:17 PM~16012328
> *I spoke to Lowrider Magazine today ,and i was told that these are the Official 2010 Tour dates ................ so lets STOP are the rumors and lets get ready for 2010
> 
> Phoenix - March 7th
> ...



Here is the link to the tour schedule.... most of the shows are "LRM Sanctioned Shows" put on by odbentertainment.com and alot of them still do not have dates set. I wouldnt hold my breath...

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/lowriderto...tour/index.html


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

hit me up 4 the pre-reg 4 car show and concert at [email protected] 
due date mar 10,2010


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 6 2010, 11:33 AM~16202028
> *Here is the link to the tour schedule.... most of the shows are "LRM Sanctioned Shows" put on by odbentertainment.com and alot of them still do not have dates set. I wouldnt hold my breath...
> 
> http://www.lowridermagazine.com/lowriderto...tour/index.html
> *


yea just hope to get a fucking date on the indy show soon


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Jan 6 2010, 12:25 PM~16201959
> *i guess we will have to wait and see whats printed in the next magazine
> *


----------



## GROUPEC (Jan 9, 2007)

NOT HE SAME ANYMORE,HIGH PRICED, NO FOOD, NO WATER CANT DO NOTTING,,SUCKS :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## scooner (Jan 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GROUPEC_@Jan 10 2010, 08:27 AM~16243561
> *NOT HE SAME ANYMORE,HIGH PRICED, NO FOOD, NO WATER CANT DO NOTTING,,SUCKS :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


That's wut the wristbands are for. Tailgate in the parkin lot. In n out privs. :twak:


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 9 2010, 02:24 PM~16236622
> *yea just hope to get a fucking date on the indy show soon
> *



Dont know, but I heard today labor day weekend


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

looks like chicago is set so whats the info on these shows?


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GROUPEC_@Jan 10 2010, 09:27 AM~16243561
> *NOT HE SAME ANYMORE,HIGH PRICED, NO FOOD, NO WATER CANT DO NOTTING,,SUCKS :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


AGREED


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

What about the hop ??????? if its the same as last year :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

any one???? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 6 2010, 04:33 PM~16202028
> *Here is the link to the tour schedule.... most of the shows are "LRM Sanctioned Shows" put on by odbentertainment.com and alot of them still do not have dates set. I wouldnt hold my breath...
> 
> http://www.lowridermagazine.com/lowriderto...tour/index.html
> *


If it's on the website i would hope they are gonna happen,but like you said i'm not holding my breath either.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Jan 10 2010, 05:32 PM~16246125
> *Dont know, but I heard today labor day weekend
> *


WTF damn well thats better than noting :uh:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

more info soon.....


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

Bam! Lowrider experience tour app!










myspace.com/impalasmagazine


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

myspace.com/impalasmagazine


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Jan 10 2010, 10:50 PM~16251233
> *<span style='color:red'>who was hopping last year????????????*


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

2010 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOWS

March 7, 2010 - Phoenix, AZ - Arizona State Fair
June 6, 2010 - San Bernardino, CA - National Orange Show
July 11, 2010 - Denver, CO - Denver Coliseum
October 10, 2010 - Las Vegas, NV - Cashman Center

*what's the difference between these 2 tours?*

**Sanctioned Shows - LOWRIDER EXPERIENCE - odbentertainment.com (719) 406-7838

March 21, 2010 - San Diego, California (QUALCOMM STADIUM)
April 11, 2010 - Tampa, Florida (FLORIDA STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
May 2, 2010 - Albuquerque, New Mexico (NEW MEXICO STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
May 30, 2010 - Chicago, Illinois (HAWTHORNE PARK)
TBA - Seattle, WA (TBA)
TBA - Kansas City MO (KEMPER ARENA)
TBA - Dallas, Texas (TEXAS STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
TBA - Vallejo, California (SOLANO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)
TBA - Indianapolis, IN (INDIANA STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
TBA - Pueblo, Colorado (COLORADO STATE FAIR)


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

isthat gona be a deffent oct date for vagas


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@Feb 7 2010, 06:42 PM~16541907
> *2010 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOWS
> 
> March 7, 2010 - Phoenix, AZ - Arizona State Fair
> ...


the LRM shows are strictly LRM....the ODB shows are sanctioned by LRM.....

time to start making plans for the first 2 shows of the Lowrider Experience


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 16 2010, 09:18 PM~16634170
> *time to start making plans for the first 2 shows of the Lowrider Experience
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

Dont know if you answered this already but when you say live on pay per view......what does that mean??????? i know what pay per view is just wondering how will yall do this


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

If you get a chance check out our new web page 
http://www.nokturnalcarclub.org/v2/


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

anybody know where i should stay at for the Tampa show & where the partys going be :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Pre-PHX LRM Tour Show

Rollerz Only Pre-Car Show Party!

Saturday March 6th 2010 @ The Matador 

car clubs and public welcome!!

presented by Rollerz Only "Phoenix Chapter" & DTG Entertainment



$2 coronas



Dress code strictly enforced: no hats, white tees, jerseys

125 East Adams Street

Phoenix, AZ 85004 (1st St and Adams) 

Parking garage is on 2nd st and Adams

9pm-2am

$5 at the door

females free til 11pm 

Opening set by DJ Darkk Nite, closing set by DJ Los “the illegal amigo”


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 16 2010, 09:18 PM~16634170
> *the LRM shows are strictly LRM....the ODB shows are sanctioned by LRM.....
> 
> time to start making plans for the first 2 shows of the Lowrider Experience
> ...



Whats up toro....Check your pm


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Jan 10 2010, 10:50 PM~16251233
> *What about the hop  ??????? if its the same as last year  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


----------

